# Klipsch Image X10 IEM : Unboxing and Review



## Sarath (Jan 3, 2012)

*Klipsch Image X10 In-Ear Headphones*

I spent an year in search of good IEMs and finally I got these as a gift. 

Price: $100 to $ 399 (MSRP) 

*INTRODUCTION*

" Our smallest lightest and most comfortable headphones are big on sound. Featuring a wealth of micro-technology Image X10 earphones provide pristine music performances that are as distinct and defined as your favorite artists themselves."

I think they were bought in the Amazon Black Friday sale for $100. The price after the sale is back to $140. I was looking at the S4 which I could afford at around INR 3-4k. 

Image X10 In - Ear Headphones | Klipsch

Sprcifications:


Spoiler



SPECIFICATIONS

ACCESSORIES: Faux-leather carrying case and compact pouch; -inch adaptor; airline adaptor; five sets of ear gels; ear gel cleaning tool
BUILT FROM: 2007
DIMENSIONS: Packaging: 7.25 H x 5 W x 3.5 D
DRIVE COMPONENTS: Full Range KG 926
ENCLOSURE MATERIAL: Aluminum body; 50" vinyl cable
FINISHES: Anodized copper
FREQUENCY RESPONSE: 5Hz 19kHz
INPUT CONNECTIONS: 3.5mm
NOMINAL IMPEDANCE: 50 ohms
SENSITIVITY: 110 dB SPL/mW (1mW)
WEIGHT: 0.353 oz., 10 grams



*THE BOX*


*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01394.jpg
*Looks impressive especially when you have gazed at it countless times in stores *

They were bought from US so the box is actually in bad shape. 

*CONTENTS*

Inside you will find the manual and a hard glass windowed box containing the IEMs

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01401-1.jpg
*The Pandora's box*

You will find the following inside:

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01403.jpg
*The X10 IEMs and beneath the Carrying pouch that houses other accessories
*

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01409-1.jpg
*From left to right:* *4 pairs of ear gels; 1/4" adapter; Airplane adapter; Cleaning tool. The Carrying pouch on the right top corner.*

They are usually found with most IEMs but the Airplane adapter was something I was searching for since long and is a boon for air travellers. The cleaning tool is also handy and the Pouch looks great. 

The overall packaging looks impressive.

*The pouch:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01423.jpg


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01424.jpg



Although looking impressive are too small to house the IEMs. I felt they are adding more stress to the IEMs as they have to be squeezed in.



*BUILD QUALITY*

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01405.jpg
*Klipsch X10*

As soon as you pick up the X10s for the first time you will notice they don't look that expensive at all. In fact they seem fragile to handle and the wire look cheap. Every aspect of the X10 shows no scope for rough handling at all. First impressions aren't great but the design of the earpieces looks unique and good.

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01414.jpg
*R and L markings are faint.*

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01418.jpg
*3.5mm right-angled Curved connector*

More detailed pictures: (Not important)


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01412.jpg
* Earpiece*

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01419.jpg
*Y-splitter*

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01420.jpg
*Cable Clinch Y-shaped*

The cable is long and seems sufficient even for some of a tall stature



The cable is 50" long and is prone to tangling. It doesn't look sturdy at all so great care needs to be taken.

The X10s however feel very light. In fact they are the lighest I have ever some across.

*COMFORT & FIT:*

*The Ear gels:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01432.jpg


Single flange: Large, Medium (on IEM) and Small
Double flange: Medium and small


Although highly subjective, I found the right fit in the medium flange itself and they are really comfortable to wear. They are really soft and go deep into the ear canal. Once worn you can hardly tell they are there. I am really impressed with the design and comfort these have to offer.

The long cable means there is no pull tag and they don't fall out easily from the ear. 

The cable clinch means you can wear it comfortable however you want. 

Overall a very impressive fit and excellent comfort.

*SOUND*

The most important aspect of any IEM. I am not expert and given these to be my first high tier IEMs I might not be doing justice to them with my view but I will put them forth nevertheless.

Being Balance Armature drivers they do not need any burning in nor do they benefit from it. I don't know much about these but they seem to be good out of the box.

I am a novice when it comes to reviewing sound and do not understand terms like sound stage and separation. However I can say this.

The music and vocal are much clearer than I have ever heard before on any devices. Although initially I didn't find them to be much of an upgrade; on quick comparison with my Sennheiser CX180 and Braiwavz M1 (sub-2k IEMs and not a fair comparison at all) I found them to be much better and clearer. Also they are infinitely more comfortable than anything I have tried before.

*ACCURACY:*
I found the songs to benefit slightly from the new IEMs. I could hear some hidden sounds I didn't notice earlier although the benefit seems to be a very small increment. They seem to be a more balance type of earphones.

*BASS*
These are not bassy earphones. I need to test these furhter but I have a 1.5k IEM that throws more bass than these and sounds good too. 
The bass seems to be just about adequate without overdoing it. I have read they have a tight bass and maybe that is what I am experiencing. Bass also depends on fit and I will update after trying out the medium double flange.

*ISOLATION*
The isolation is really good. You can only faintly hear what people around you have to say with these on and while listening to music you are just deaf to any sounds apart from the ones the music player gives you.

*SOUNDSTAGE*
I am not really aware of how to review this aspect of the IEM. However IEMs in general do not have a wide soundstage and these are no different too. But while watching some home videos on these, I did pause "7 times" to locate the source of sound which needless to say is very impressive and scary (at the dead of night  )

*Source*:
I have only used my phone for now which is a SE Xperia ARC. I am waiting to try them out on my iPod. I have no better sound sources.
My files are 320kbps MP3 files. 


*VALUE FOR MONEY*
This again is a little subjective and considering they are a gift the earphones might skew my opinion.

However after listening to them and factoring in the cost for which they were bought INR 5500 ($95) they seem to be a steal. Also countless feedback from my friends in the forum who own these and got them for the original price of 10k they seem to be excellent value for money. 

Also look at UE Triple 10 IEMs which are always considered competition for the X10. 

*CONCLUSION*

If you are looking to upgrade to the high tier earphones and want something that sounds balanced with a little balance at around 5-10k then these are a strong contender.

*Pros:*
Balanced sound with good clarity
Excellent comfort
Light weight
Ample accessory list
Lengthy wire

*Cons:*
Build quality is poor; look fragile
Don't seem expensive particularly the wire

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Klipsch%20Image%20X10/DSC01428-1.jpg

*Bid adieu *


Thanks to Krow for letting me use his format in making this thread. Thanks to everyone who suggested me the earphones.

A big thanks to my girlfriend  who gifted me these for New Years


----------



## red dragon (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!!
Impedence of 50 ohms!Do try them with an amp.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! nice pair of in ears 

Congos


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 5, 2012)

I have owned a pair of Klipsch X10i for a year now, and I love them!
However, ever since I got the M50, they have been gathering dust...


----------



## paw1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Regarding the durability, my S4 has lasted for 2+ years of pretty darn (unintended) rough handling and is still going strong. In fact, i had to tape one of my cords that had split open exposing the copper wire. Still works ! And yes, when i first got these, I had the same opinion regarding durability strictly going by the looks. Take good care of it, but don't worry too much. I trust Klipsch.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 5, 2012)

i think an amp like FIIO E5 will do them more justice


----------



## S_V (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice one sarath.,.....


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a Fiio E5, and it does next to nothing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sarath, gaining audio nirvana ? 

BTW real nice clicks


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

How is the midrange ? Is it recessed or forward ? And the treble is sparkly and bright or a bit on smoother side.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Don't know much about the amp. Broke right now so will try later. Anyways would get one for the M50 -my next purchase 



Faun said:


> How is the midrange ? Is it recessed or forward ? And the treble is sparkly and bright or a bit on smoother side.



Really sorry but I am a complete newb at this. It's like I just got out of my Maruti 800 and suddenly someone handed me keys to a Ferrari.

It will be a while before I can give an accurate account of my hearing experience.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> How is the midrange ? Is it recessed or forward ? And the treble is sparkly and bright or a bit on smoother side.



Mid-range is a bit recessed. Not much, but when compared to my Brainwavz M3, it sounds recessed. But, it has absolutely fabulous high-end. The treble is a little bright but it handles it so well, that you simply won't mind it. The instrument separation is also extremely good. You can make out each and every sound from one-another, and nothing overpowers the another.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Really sorry but I am a complete newb at this. It's like I just got out of my Maruti 800 and suddenly someone handed me keys to a Ferrari.
> 
> It will be a while before I can give an accurate account of my hearing experience.



Thats fine. can you post pics of the nozzle ?



aniket.cain said:


> Mid-range is a bit recessed. Not much, but when compared to my Brainwavz M3, it sounds recessed. But, it has absolutely fabulous high-end. The treble is a little bright but it handles it so well, that you simply won't mind it. The instrument separation is also extremely good. You can make out each and every sound from one-another, and nothing overpowers the another.


Thanks.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

Got some of them online. You want me to take pics of mine then it will take some time. 

Klipsch X10i review: Sound quality klipsch-x10i-review-18 â€“ Electricpig

*PICS*


Spoiler



*www.iphoneworld.ca/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/10Xi_4.jpg
*cdn.electricpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/klipsch-x10i-review-3.jpg
*cdn.electricpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/klipsch-x10i-review-18.jpg
*cdn.electricpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/klipsch-x10i-review-1.jpg
*cdn.electricpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/klipsch-x10i-review-2.jpg


----------

